# Coolermaster v12 released



## ScottALot




----------



## Bodaggit23

There is no current product available from Coolermaster named V12.

If there was, it wouldn't look like that. It would look more like this:


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


>



lol... that pic looks like a cpu heatsink/fan form about 2yrs ago!

you are kidding right?


----------



## ScottALot

Ya I'm kidding. I just want attention, I'm a little kid.

No, but seriously, they should make a V12, but not make it look like the V10, ugly SOB


----------



## diduknowthat

That's the original Gemin heatsink by Coolermaster.


----------



## bomberboysk

Threads like this should have been in off topic imo....


----------



## ScottALot

I kinda wanted this to be a heatsink picture battle haha.


----------



## just a noob




----------



## ScottALot

I'd like to see who got the troll head on them. (original picture)


----------

